# Need help with bindings



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They will work for you.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am a casual rider aswell, my 10 year old burton bindings broke on my last snow hoilday 2 weeks ago. I bought the Burton Mission bindings and can't fault them, they undo heaps quicker compared to my old bindings and the top cap make you feet feel more secure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep they will work. i ride Missions right now and i ride EVERYTHING.


----------

